# computer not recognizing camera memory stick



## 5yrold (Sep 17, 2003)

I have sony DCS-p52 camera and when i put my memery stick in my computer it does nothing. It use to work but now i get nothing. It will work if i hook the camera up to the usb 2.0 port. If it helps i have Windows XP. Don't know how to get it working again. Can anyone help me.

Thank you

bob


----------



## PopPicker (Sep 21, 2004)

Hi, I assume you have card reader built in. If so, do the drives show up in 'my computer'?

If not, try rebooting, failing that, open the side of the pc, unplug the card reader cable then plug it in again. The PC should recognise the reader and you'll be cooking with gas.

PP


----------



## wilson44512 (Mar 25, 2006)

if you do have a card reader? does any other memory sticks work in it? if so it might be the stick


----------



## 5yrold (Sep 17, 2003)

These are the Drives i have when i go to My Computer
E-DVD-RW
F-DVD
H
I
J
I took the cover off and unplug the connector that went to the card reader and still nothing. When i put the Memory stick into the card reader i get an hour glass for a split second and nothing.

This is the only Memory stick that i use or have.

I checked the setting in the camera and the USB Connect is set to PIP, before is was set to Normal and it wouldn't even recognise the camera. Don't know how it got set to Normal. But when i switch it back to PIP, it recognise my camera and it showed up on my Desktop like it use to. When it was set to Normal i would have to go to My Compuer and get the pictures from there. There it had Sony Digital Still Camera. I never had to go there to get my pictures before. Then when i bought my new computer it had a card reader and all i would have to do is stick my memory card in the slot and it would show up on my Desktop. So now i get nothing when i stick memory card in the card reader. Is the card reader broke or what.

Bob


----------



## PopPicker (Sep 21, 2004)

Can you borrow a memory from a friend.. NOT a memeory stick, somethings else and see if the reader 'reads' it.

If it does, then we can say that the MS slots is damaged, if it doesn't then.....

repeat the unplugging and reboot the pc.... then turn it off.. plug the reader back in and reboot. This should re-install the driver, if it still doesn't work ...\

but a newy

Merry Christmas

PP


----------



## PopPicker (Sep 21, 2004)

Can you borrow a memory card from a friend.. NOT a memory stick, something else and see if the reader 'reads' it.

If it does, then we can say that the MS slots is damaged, if it doesn't then.....

Repeat the unplugging and reboot the pc.... then turn it off.. plug the reader back in and reboot. This should re-install the driver, if it still doesn't work ...\

but a newy

Merry Christmas

PP


----------



## 5yrold (Sep 17, 2003)

Thanks for helping PP

OK, did some checking,and found that K drive is for the memory stick. I can get the pictures off the K drive from the memory stick. Its not what i want but thats ok. So the card reader is ok. My camera is old so maybe thats why it won't show up on the desktop. It does take pictures slower than before even when the battery is fully charged. Time to buy a new faster camera.

Thanks again PP and have a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year


Bob


----------

